
Your Tesla Can Go Zero to 60 in 2.5 Seconds but Can’t Get AM Radio - robertgk
https://www.wsj.com/articles/your-tesla-can-go-zero-to-60-in-2-5-seconds-but-cant-get-am-radio-1541523098
======
kylecordes
Maybe this is just a simple case of "know what you customer wants". Maybe
Tesla customers do want 0-60 in 2.5, and don't care much about AM radio.

------
yohann305
Yes, you might not be able to use the good old radio device to get AM radio
stations due to frequency interference BUT the article does not mention the
fact that you can use an app on the Tesla car dashboard to stream AM radio
stations.

~~~
yohann305
people that downvoted the above comment, care to explain why? thank you

~~~
db48x
It's never worth asking. They just didn't want to take the time to talk to
you.

